# Heart



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Thought some might be intersested in seeing some pictures of a horse

He's a Paint gelding with the awesomest :lol: marking ever!!!









^^His unique marking


















^^He over jumps alot hehe




























And here's a video of him going over a jump
With proper training he'd make a great jumper
http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/...ue/?action=view&current=ZoeySonnyHeart053.flv


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

What an amazing horse!! I absolutely love him. I would love to know some more about him... like his height, age, etc. He seems like an amazing horse and I'm sure he will make a superb jumper with the right training.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm glad you posted more photos of him, he's really cute


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

He's 9 year old...probably 15 hands...possibly a litlte higher...definately not 15.2 (he's ALOT smaller than Sonny)
He's a great horse, but is seriously herd bound...and is hard to catch in the field if he's in a huge ground. He can be quite spooky, but once he knows you he will hardly ever spook. The first time I rode him he would spook on each wall...now when I ride him he doesn't at all.
He has a strong...and I mean STRONG...canter and trot. He'd make a great dressage and jumping horse. He's reallly "hot" for a Paint so I think he either has alot of TB in him or some type of hot blooded horse...but he's Quarter Horse built.

He'd defiantely my favorite horse to ride when I want a fast paced horse. I love jumping him even though the over jumps...I've been trying to correct him of that habit.

Mudypony, where are you located? Heart is actually for sale (the owner put him up for sale just recently and my friend told me about it like 5 minutes ago)


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Heart sounds like an awesome horse but unfornately I definately can't afford another horse right now. He sounds like a great project horse who comes with some challenge. Too bad it wasn't a few more years down the road then I would definately take him in a second. Also, I would love to see more pics of him if you have any.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my word I'm falling in love with him! I know I'm asking a lot but do you happen to have any pics of him undersaddle? Too bad you didn't live closer to me because it would be so cool to try him out.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I do somewhere...lemme dig them up... (forgive the blurryness of the pictures)



























That is all I have at the moment.
If you want I'll get more tomorrow. I plan on riding him some so I can put him through his gaits and even do some jumping with him if you'd like.

He's definately a sweetheart! Mudy, where do you live, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow...what a beautiful marking!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

If you can get pics that would be fantastic. There's no possible way I could get him though because of cost issues otherwise I would buy him in a heartbeat. Sorry but I would prefer not to mention were I live not because I'm worried about the members on this forum but because you never know who'll look at the forums. Plus my parents rules are to never give out any personal info on the internet. Anyways I can't wait to see the pics of you riding him. He seems like such a fun ride. I'm so jealous!! Lol!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I couldn't get any pictures of me riding Heart today, sadly...my camera died right when I got on him (stupid batteries) but here is a video that was taken today of him.

http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/...ontinue/?action=view&current=OpenHouse024.flv

This was a jumping demo that a girl did....it was a spur of the moment thing, so Heart did cut once or twice

That's fine if you don't want to tell where your located...I understand...my parents used to have that rule also...but I"m 18 now so I can kinda get away with stuff :wink: 

He is fun to ride, I definately enjoy riding him.


----------

